

Pingdom is down - swiil

Has been intermittent for a little while now.
======
swiil
Server Error

Something went wrong. Please try again later, or contact Pingdom support for
help.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

~~~
friendstock
I wonder if they were using Pingdom to monitor the Pingdom service?

~~~
swiil
Eat your own dog food right :-)

------
swiil
Seems to be back to semi functional.

